# Bow Mounted Leaning Post



## Birdsall (Sep 24, 2008)

Bow Mounted Leaning Post 








The Birdsall Bow Mounted Leaning Post works well on flats boats or any boat in which fishing is done from the bow. Can be used to lean on or sit on, or as a safe hand hold when the boat is under way. The unit can be fastened in a permanent fashion or with a removable base plate. 

http://www.birdsallmarine.com/mounted-leaning-post-p-138.html


Options: 
Weld On Rod Holders(+$60.00) 

Removable Base Plate(+$85.00) 

Price: $450.00 

Birdsall Marine Design 
1-800-832-1772


----------

